# Favorite stock pot for soaping?



## chrisnkelley (Nov 11, 2010)

I haven't purchased my stock pot yet.  I know I want stainless, but what would you recommend?  Does it matter how thick the pot is?  I looked at Walmart and found nothing, but found several at amazon and ebay.  I just don't know which I should get, and don't particularly want to spend $75 on one.


----------



## SudsyKat (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm fairly new at this, but I've made about 15 batches or so and I actually prefer a very large pyrex measuring cup for melting the oils and mixing the soap. I do about 2 lb. batches and it fits well - with room to spare. You could probably fit a 3 or 4 lb batch in my pyrex. I forget how many cups it holds. 

I also have a stainless steel pot that I bought at a soap making store in San Diego when I was down there. I've used it for about half of the batches. It works well, but frankly, it's so big that I can't get as much depth as I'd like when I'm using my stick blender. That's why I prefer the Pyrex. The pot will be great when I'm ready to make a 6 pound batch, but for now, I prefer the pyrex.


----------



## chrisnkelley (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.  I'd never heard of using a pyrex instead of a pot.  So you just put the pyrex right on the burner?


----------



## MissMori (Nov 11, 2010)

If they have Big Lots in your area or other deep discounter look there.  I recently purchased 3 24-quart stainless steel stock pots for $20 each.  NO shipping!

I use Pyrex (8 cup) for my smaller 7 bar test batches.  The container is only about 1/2 full when I do this.  

Figure out how large your batches are going to be and then look for the pot/measuring cup.

Edited for clarity.


----------



## rubyslippers (Nov 11, 2010)

I found a thin stainless steel stockpot at Big Lots for $7.00 - it works just fine.  Like SudsyKat, I usually make soap in 2 lb batches and have found that a very large heavy duty plastic mixing bowl with a lip for pouring & a handle works great.  It is much easier to pour the soap from; the stockpot was awkward & hard to hang on to while I was scraping the soap out.


----------



## cwarren (Nov 11, 2010)

I do 2 lb batches too .. and use a big 8 cup measure cup - Ck dollar store, dollar general or your grocers 1.00 items.. grocery is where I found my 8 cup measure cup  for a buck.. and at dollar store I got 1 cup measure cups for a buck each.. works great form making different colors.. 
I do have stainless pot I got from wally world for about 20.00 but if mixture is shallow, it splatters with stick blender.. so I only heat oils in pot.
I like having a handle to pour.

Edited to add  -- my measure cups are plastic


----------



## chrisnkelley (Nov 11, 2010)

This is very helpful!  I'm glad I asked you guys   I am going to be making small batches at first to try different things and get the hang of it.  I'm going to have to check out the dollar store and get a 8 cup measure and a big plastic bowl - I hadn't thought of that.  Maybe I'll go ahead and get the cheap stock pot I found on amazon just so I have it if needed.  

I really appreciate all of your help and advice!


----------



## SudsyKat (Nov 11, 2010)

chrisnkelley said:
			
		

> ...So you just put the pyrex right on the burner?



Definitely do not put the pyrex on the burner. It's glass. I put it in the microwave at 50% power for 30 sec. to 1 min. bursts. I check it after each time and stir as needed until all the oils are melted. Then, I take it out of the microwave and add the lye water to it (assuming my temperatures are where I want them to be).

Also, one thing I've noticed about cheap measuring cups (the cheap "glass" kind) is that they break VERY easily. Any accidental tap on the counter can cause them to break. My glass pyrex measuring cup is a very heavy, thick glass. I would imagine that a decent plastic one, like the ones other people have described on this thread, could work well also.


----------



## ToniD (Nov 11, 2010)

I like having the handle and spout also,   but I have read that lye or raw soap will eventually make the glass/pyrex break.   I do use a big pyrex to melt my solid oils in the microwave.     I got a thin SS pot, 6 quart, at a department store.   Nice size.


----------



## NancyRogers (Nov 11, 2010)

I actually use plastic buckets.  There is a restaurant supply store around the corner from me.  They sell these lidded buckets that come in several sizes.  I have six in three different sizes.  I pre-measure my oils and tape the recipe to the outside of each.  They fit in my microwave, so I just grab and nuke when I'm ready to soap.  Very easy.


----------



## chrisnkelley (Nov 11, 2010)

thanks!



			
				SudsyKat said:
			
		

> chrisnkelley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 11, 2010)

I use thick plastic buckets now after my pyrex shattered in the sink. Thank goodness it was in the sink and not anywhere else.


----------



## Bean13 (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a thick stainless steel pot that I bought at Value Village for $2.00.  Its heavy to hold while pouring but the two of us make soap anyway.  With it being so thick it holds alot of heat and takes longer for the oils to cool down if I over heat which is all the time for me.  I do think the idea of the glass measureing cups is awesome but I'm scared of them breaking.


----------



## paillo (Nov 11, 2010)

i use plastic paint buckets too, and don't make large batches.

i do have a couple of stainless steel stock pots though (not the ones i cook with  ), that some day i may use, that i got in a hispanic grocery store, or the hispanic food isle in a larger grocery, i can't remember. i couldn't believe the prices -- like $5 for a good big one. don't know why they were so cheap only there.

i'm gonna switch to something with a handle too though, am looking for something heavy plastic with a handle and a real lip for pouring... pyrex scares me, though if i weren't scared of breakage it would be my first choice...


----------



## MissMori (Nov 11, 2010)

I like these:  http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.a ... rchresults

Haven't purchased any yet.  I just can't see spending $37.09 on a pitcher.


----------



## chrisnkelley (Nov 11, 2010)

Great ideas everyone!  It is nice to hear that everyone does things a bit differently.  I read some things which basically made me think a stock pot was required and was the only choice.  I definitely want something easier to poor, I think having a lip and handle would be great.  I'm really going to have to keep my eye out for neat things now with so many options!


----------



## xyxoxy (Nov 11, 2010)

For small batches I use second hand Rubbermaid plastic pitchers... especially when I'm making two colors for a swirl.

I got my Stainless steel pots for free (mom had them and never used them) but if I had to buy more I would go to harbor freight. They sell a very inexpensive set... not to mention about a dozen other items I use in my soap making.


----------



## Kamela (Nov 12, 2010)

I also use plastic containers....I bought them at Sam's in the resturant equipment area.  You'll see them....they have bright yellow lids and come in a package of 3.  I love em'!!  And they fit in my microwave nicely and I have one of the over the stove microwaves!  They are tall but like I said they do fit in the microwave nicely and they are big enough to make big batches of soap if you want.  Check em' out!!


----------



## chrisnkelley (Nov 12, 2010)

Kamela said:
			
		

> I also use plastic containers....I bought them at Sam's in the resturant equipment area.  You'll see them....they have bright yellow lids and come in a package of 3.  I love em'!!  And they fit in my microwave nicely and I have one of the over the stove microwaves!  They are tall but like I said they do fit in the microwave nicely and they are big enough to make big batches of soap if you want.  Check em' out!!



Sounds like I need to make a trip to Sams.  The closest is 45 minutes, but I think it may be worthwhile.  I should be able to get some plastic containers/pitchers and stock pots there at a good price.


----------



## Kamela (Nov 12, 2010)

I hope that you find something you can use.  I love the containers though they don't have a pour lip I find that they fits my needs well.  I also have 8 cup measuring cups I got from a Corning Ware store at a mall but I find I don't use them as much unless I'm coloring the soap for swirling.  They are great for that!  Sometimes you can get a pretty good deal on them too at a Corning Ware outlet store.  So you may want to check that out as well.  I hope you find what you are looking for!!  

PS. When you got to Sam's, don't forget to get some spatulas too!!   :wink:


----------



## glenolam (Nov 12, 2010)

I use a plastic mixing bowl w/spout from Walmart - $8 or so for the smaller batches

But I use the oil containers for my larger batches - the ones from WSP hold enough for 8lb batches!  and they were "free" (well, free if you think the price you paid was only for the oil!)


----------



## chrisnkelley (Nov 12, 2010)

So is there anything specific I need to think about when looking for some plastic containers?  Obviously I'd prefer a lip and handle, but besides that, are there specific types of plastics that will or will not work?

How large of one would you get?  2 gallon maybe?


----------



## cwarren (Nov 12, 2010)

I would say not.. I have used a tub, that holds 4 lbs of lard.


----------



## chrisnkelley (Nov 12, 2010)

Where are you able to get rubbermaid pitchers that big?


----------



## carebear (Nov 12, 2010)

Melamine isn't your best bet - it's not microwave safe and is very brittle.

I'd suggest looking for "dishwasher safe" - even if you don't put in the dishwasher - just gives an indication of being tough and ok with the heat.


----------



## xraygrl (Nov 12, 2010)

I bought my SS pot at Big lots, and it wasn't very expensive....but then again that was years ago.


----------



## Deda (Nov 12, 2010)

Pyrex and soaping DO NOT mix.  Ever.

Any kind of glass, actually.  Be safe, use micro safe plastic or stainless steel.


----------



## SudsyKat (Nov 12, 2010)

Deda - is glass not even safe for mixing the soap, once the lye and oils are combined? I mean, it doesn't feel terribly hot to the touch?


----------



## Deda (Nov 12, 2010)

SudsyKat, have you ever seen pyrex shatter?  Just sitting on the shelf and shatter into a million pieces? 

Do you really want to risk that happening when it's filled with raw soap?  

It's one thing if it's milk, pancake batter or spaghetti sauce. That would be inconvenient and messy.  Raw soap would be potentially extremely dangerous.


----------



## SudsyKat (Nov 12, 2010)

I've never had Pyrex shatter, but I believe you. I'm never sure what plastic is safe to use, though. How do you know?


----------



## Deda (Nov 12, 2010)

Like Carebear said, anything that says "Dishwasher Safe" is usually ok to soap with.

I like buckets.


----------



## chrisnkelley (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info.  I really had no idea that using a glass pyrex could be dangerous!  I'm going shopping tomorrow to search for microwave safe plastic!


----------



## KnowWhat (Nov 12, 2010)

I bought some heavy duty plastic pancake batter bowls at Walmart for 3 bucks each a couple weeks ago.  They hold about a gallon each, have a nice large handle like the Pyrex measuring cups.  So far, they've been wonderful.


----------



## scouter139 (Nov 13, 2010)

Do you guys have one of those food fresh keeper dodads?  You know the ones that suck air out of special plastic bags? I use one of the plastic containers they came with.  They have special lids to attach the tube to and my family lost one of the little rubber plugs so the lid won't seal on one.  The plastic they use is extremely heavy duty and I just had it sitting in the basement and decided to try it.  The absolute best to use, takes the microwave, I can mix lye in it, I can mix a small batch of soap in it. Don't know if you can purchase them seperate but if you aren't using one of those, try it! It's the first thing I grab now when making soap.


----------



## loveit_latherit (Nov 13, 2010)

http://www.harborfreight.com/stainless- ... 94829.html
4 stainless steel pots $30
I like to HP double boiler style so this was a gem of a find (Plus it was driving distance for my in woodbridge nj!) That site had LOTS of cheap (Inexpensive but also some 'cheap') Items
CP - I measure my solids right in my pot and put on to melt
Measure my liquid oils in a $1 store bucket. 
Add my melted (100 -110 degrees) to my room temp in the bucket ... add my lye water - a breeze. I make 3 lb usually loaves.

Have fun, good luck and be safe!


----------



## meadowyck (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a pitcher that I picked up a while back when I was at Wholesalesuppliesplus.   the link is for one that looks somewhat like what I got.  It is great as I can put it on the stove, (I don't use a microwave for my soaping) and handle afterward to pour soap into molds...

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.a ... &catid=823

I like stainless steel as it is easy to clean up and I don't worry about plastic possible getting into my soaps or other bath products that I make.


----------



## chrisnkelley (Nov 14, 2010)

meadowyck said:
			
		

> I have a pitcher that I picked up a while back when I was at Wholesalesuppliesplus.   the link is for one that looks somewhat like what I got.  It is great as I can put it on the stove, (I don't use a microwave for my soaping) and handle afterward to pour soap into molds...
> 
> http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.a ... &catid=823
> 
> I like stainless steel as it is easy to clean up and I don't worry about plastic possible getting into my soaps or other bath products that I make.



Those look neat!  A little pricey for me right now, but maybe after Christmas when I have a bit more $$.


----------



## loveit_latherit (Nov 15, 2010)

chrisnkelley said:
			
		

> meadowyck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.thefind.com/query.php?query= ... ss+pitcher 
Try that ... 3 for $54


----------

